# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Bare blade cabinet

## Patrick Hastings

I dont know about the other Craftmens here, But I have blades all over the place. Kitchen counter, bedroom, dining room, living room, and every room of the shop. Not anymore!! I spent yersterday throwing together a cabinet just to clean this place up. Its all stuff that was just laying around so no out of pocket mula  :Smilie: 
  3/4 plywood over a welded steel frame. The Blade rack inside is Lexan and was just cut out with a jigsaw by hand. I wanted the blade contact to be minimal, something soft yet durable and best of all it wont soak oil off the blades or transfer corrosive onto the blade. Its not totally done ,but so far it holds 24 full size upright bare blades. (you can see in the back a 33 inch nagasa HC) The upper back will have tanto racks and the inside off the door will have tanto and fittings storage.  it will be lockable Mostly to keep kids and big kids from getting into trouble hehe. one day Ill make a fire safe for them and all my other blades aswell. this will keep the blades safe and organized for now.

----------


## Jesse Pelayo

That's a good lookin' rig Patrick!  Probably more portable too than a huge-a$$ safe.  Lookin' forward to see how it develops.  What's with all the blades if you don't mind my asking?  Are you finishing them out or fitting them out or both?

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Jesse Pelayo_ 
> *That's a good lookin' rig Patrick!  Probably more portable too than a huge-a$$ safe.  Lookin' forward to see how it develops.  What's with all the blades if you don't mind my asking?  Are you finishing them out or fitting them out or both?*


thanks,
 about half  of the blades belong to clients the other half are My own either awaiting heat-treat or mounting/testing and or sale. I filled it up no problem. Now I need to finish some projects and start emtying this thing out  :Smilie:

----------


## Will Graves

Smart and quick; that's good!

That rust I see on them nakago?  :Wink: 

-Will

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Will Graves_ 
> *Smart and quick; that's good!
> 
> That rust I see on them nakago? 
> 
> -Will*


No such thing as rust Only patina   hehe  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,  those are my blades in the rough on the left side.

----------


## DFogg

Add a small light bulb on a dimmer switch and you would have humidity control.

Nice idea.

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by DFogg_ 
> *Add a small light bulb on a dimmer switch and you would have humidity control.
> 
> Nice idea.*


 thanks  :Smilie:  I have all the stuff to do that too. 
 However the air here is very dry. My rust ere uh patina  :Smilie: comes from handling, incomplete nuetralizing, and High temp salt traces from normalizing cycles. 
 still it is a good idea. 
B.sweet also mentioned to me about a oxygen absorbing compound. Then there are the moisture obsorbing silica balls. damn. if after all that a mouse would need a space suit just explore the cabinet hehe. actually Mice are a big concern of my mine. everywhere the little buggers go they leave a urine trail to mark there routes. If they run across a tool or a blade youll know it pretty quik as it corrodes almost imediatly. upright in a mouse proof cabinet there is no danger of a rodent running over a clients blade and I do not have to check them four times a day for nastly little icky spots.  Yuk.

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

I use a set of "Cabinet Lights" for my gun safe (s) they use a 10 watt Halogen bulb and keep the humidity down here in the Southeast. You can get them at any Lowes or Home Depot. It also makes things easy to find ;-)

Dwight P

----------

